

Loggo - Production ready logging for Go - markramm
http://how-bazaar.blogspot.co.nz/2013/10/loggo-hierarchical-loggers-for-go.html

======
Arzh
Google released glog, which is pretty much the same thing as this,
[https://github.com/golang/glog](https://github.com/golang/glog). glog seems a
bit cleaner though.

~~~
markramm
I had not seen that before, thanks!. The only thing that concerns me about
glog is this statement: "The code in this repo is for export only and is not
itself under development. Feature requests will be ignored."

------
stephanos2k
Good to see some activity there!

I picked up [https://github.com/cihub/seelog](https://github.com/cihub/seelog)
some time ago, fits my needs :)

~~~
markramm
I wonder what the differences between these two logging libraries are?

I know Tim wrote loggo specifically to solve some logging problems with Juju,
which as the largest open source project in go, and as distributed system
management tool puts a lot of pressure on getting good logging in place. But
I'm less familiar with seelog's history, and the motivations behind it.

